# ICRBE Question



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

I hope to attend the rod show for the first time this year. I want to carry a backpack to make it easier to carry components, catalogs, etc. Has anyone carried one before or know of any rules preventing it? Thanks for any information.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Can't remember seeing them, can't remember seeing any signs says not to bring them. There are vendor bags inside. I think Merrick was the hot spot to get a bag last year.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Worst thing that will happen is they tell you to leave it at a safe place at entry or take it back to room/car. Then you get to grab a bag from a vendor once inside. Seriously doubt anyone is going to be offended if you try to carry one in and they dont allow it.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

There were a handful of book bag type bags at last years expo. Just about every vendor has bags, especially if you buy something. (Of course some folks buy so much they look like a bag lady walking around. )

Go on Rod building .org and send a message to Tom Kirkman, he should be able to give a definite answer to you.

I'll be working the Fish Sticks booth hope to see you there.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Per Tom Kirkman, the gentleman behind ICRBE

"It's fine to carry a backpack or shopping basket into the exhibition hall."


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

I plan to be there, as of now Hope to see some of ya'll


----------

